# Siemens Sinamics V20 3 HP



## Bamban (Feb 26, 2019)

Who has first hand experience with these VFDs? A shooting buddy gifted me this one.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 26, 2019)

i need some buddies like that! 
i don't have first hand knowledge of that drive, but Siemens makes great VFD's
it appears to have all the right connections, the only thing i can't see is the name plate.
you may have a look on the name plate and see if it is rated for 220/230v and whether it is a single phase input to 3 phase output, or a 3phase input/output only.
nice drive


----------



## Bamban (Feb 26, 2019)

Here is the data plate, looks like it is single phase input



It has a massive heat sink


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 26, 2019)

Very nice unit!


----------



## Bamban (Feb 26, 2019)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Very nice unit!



Thank you.

I just need to find and download the manual and try to understand the programming.


----------



## macardoso (Feb 26, 2019)

Very nice unit! That is perfect for a home shop. Just about the biggest you can hope to run single phase.  I have worked with AB drives a fair bit, and they're all similar. Let us know if you need help hooking it up.


----------



## Bamban (Feb 26, 2019)

macardoso said:


> Very nice unit! That is perfect for a home shop. Just about the biggest you can hope to run single phase.  I have worked with AB drives a fair bit, and they're all similar. Let us know if you need help hooking it up.



Thank you. Any particular issue with these units and how they are wired and programmed that I need to be aware of?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 26, 2019)

if you haven't found it yet, here is the manual


			https://cache.industry.siemens.com/dl/files/948/103599948/att_67109/v1/SINAMICS_V20_Getting_Started_072012_en-US.pdf
		


looks fairly straightforward

What do you plan on using the VFD on?


----------



## Z2V (Feb 27, 2019)

That is a very nice gift, for sure. Siemens is a solid brand, have used many of their larger drives a work.


----------



## Bamban (Feb 27, 2019)

Ulma Doctor said:


> if you haven't found it yet, here is the manual
> 
> 
> https://cache.industry.siemens.com/dl/files/948/103599948/att_67109/v1/SINAMICS_V20_Getting_Started_072012_en-US.pdf
> ...



Thank you for the link.

Debating whether to replace the Huan Yang in the 1236 or use it in the SBL13 to drive an inverter rated  2 HP black max motor.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 27, 2019)

It would go sweet on the SB w/the black max


----------



## Z2V (Feb 27, 2019)

Just for conversation, is the Huan Yang doing what you need it to do? What is driving the SBL13 now?


----------



## Bamban (Feb 27, 2019)

Z2V said:


> Just for conversation, is the Huan Yang doing what you need it to do? What is driving the SBL13 now?



The Huan Yang does everything I need it to do except for one thing, it is not brake resistor capable. The terminals are there, but somehow inoperable.

The SBL is in its factory configuration, cone belt pulley for speed change.


----------



## Bamban (Feb 27, 2019)

I truly dread taking the motor out of the SBL and replacing it. The underdrive system is great, but what a pain to service.


----------



## Z2V (Feb 27, 2019)

I’m only 6-8 miles away, I’d be glad to lend a hand if needed.


----------



## Bamban (Feb 27, 2019)

Z2V said:


> I’m only 6-8 miles away, I’d be glad to lend a hand if needed.



Thank you, appreciate that. Will take you up on your offer when the time comes. Though I am mobile, with both knees replaced, it is still a struggle getting up and down from sitting
Kneeling is out due to severe discomfort.


----------



## macardoso (Mar 1, 2019)

Bamban said:


> Thank you. Any particular issue with these units and how they are wired and programmed that I need to be aware of?



Don't know the Siemens configuration for the drive, but proper grounding and bonding (yes they are different) is critical. You NEED shielded cable from the drive to the motor, and the shield must be bonded to the drive and to the motor (the motor and the drive/enclosure should be solidly grounded together as well). 

This drive will put out a pulsed 340VDC which has extremely high dV/dt causing large amounts of radiated EMI. If you don't properly handle grounding this out it WILL cause problems with other circuits in your control panel. 

Again, awesome find on the drive!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 1, 2019)

i have hundreds of VFD's in service on the equipment i service.
Not one of the the VFD's is using shielded cable nor are they bonded, simple grounding to machine frame.
i have not had an instance of EMI related failure or anomaly in the microprocessors or operating circuits.


----------



## kvt (Mar 2, 2019)

Bamban
let me know when and I will also try to come help what I can.   
I want to see that new lathe anyway. NIce thick rubber pad helps when you have to get down like that,   Then I normally try to have something there handy to help pull myself up when needed.


----------



## macardoso (Mar 2, 2019)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i have hundreds of VFD's in service on the equipment i service.
> Not one of the the VFD's is using shielded cable nor are they bonded, simple grounding to machine frame.



Totally agree. I have seen tons of VFD's running unshielded cables and are not fully bonded to the subpanel and most of them work fine, however I have also seen plenty which interfere with nearby signals and proper operation of the drive. At work we are often meeting rigorous EMI specifications, so grounding and bonding are a core part of the design rather than an afterthought. 

However at the end of the day, I would say read the mechanical/electrical installation section of your manual (although Siemens does leave a little to be desired on the documentation end of things ) and build away.


----------



## Bamban (Mar 2, 2019)

kvt said:


> Bamban
> let me know when and I will also try to come help what I can.
> I want to see that new lathe anyway. NIce thick rubber pad helps when you have to get down like that,   Then I normally try to have something there handy to help pull myself up when needed.



Will do, thank you. 

My wife just got done reupholstering the breakfast table chairs with heavy extra firm foam. She said she will make a kneeling pad for me from the left over foam using cordura for cover.


----------

